# 1987 Nissan D21 Z24 starts but won’t hold idle



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

I can start and drive this truck but it wont stay running sometimes it will idle but only for a short while ... im thinking its the fuel pump ... i replace tbi and took tank off and cleaned it as much as i could and noticed the fuel pump motor was a bit rusty and could prob use a new one im thinking thats my problem but after i changed the tbi when i can get it to idle it idles high ... which im thinking is the idle up solenoid on the tbi the new one i got didnt have its idle up solenoid on it but if anyone could give me any advice or another thing i could look at let me know ... also while driving i can only let the throttle get up so high before it pings out and kinda goes in and out as if the throttle is going in and out like ive maxed out


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Ignoring the highlighted section, look at this and see what section best describes what you are experiencing.


----------



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

22. 12. 13.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony marsh said:


> 22. 12. 13.


Can you go to the website and download that pdf? This site won't let me post the link to the download. 

That file has several pages of checklist items to determine the cause of the problem.


----------



## Anthony marsh (Apr 4, 2020)

Type the link so i can copy it please


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Anthony marsh said:


> Type the link so i can copy it please


I cannot. This forum has a software setting that will replace the text with asterisks. You have to do that on your own.


----------

